# 3rd Annual toy drive and car show



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Oct 30 2008, 08:16 AM~12014185
> *
> 
> 
> ...



orale, save us a spot. we will make the trip. and tell la morenasa to save us some carne asada :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 30 2008, 06:11 PM~12020053
> *orale,  save us a spot.  we will make the trip.  and tell la morenasa to save us some carne asada :biggrin:
> *


LLA DIGIESTE AM GOING TO SAVE YOU SPOT ,NEXT THE TO THE CARNE ASADA GRILL.NO ME QUEDES MAL. SOY EL DE LA CUBETA.PLEASE


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sounds good


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Oct 30 2008, 08:49 PM~12021449
> *LLA DIGIESTE AM GOING TO SAVE YOU SPOT ,NEXT THE TO THE CARNE ASADA GRILL.NO ME QUEDES MAL. SOY EL DE LA CUBETA.PLEASE
> *



espero ver la cubeta ahi para tomarle las fotos que todavia nos deves :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 31 2008, 03:29 AM~12023277
> *espero ver la cubeta ahi para tomarle las fotos que todavia nos deves :biggrin:
> *


lla sabes que si. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Oct 30 2008, 08:16 AM~12014185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can you post a category list?


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

ORLANDO WILL BE THERE IF U NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW.

GEORGE


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Nov 2 2008, 09:54 AM~12038925
> *ORLANDO WILL BE THERE IF U NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW.
> 
> GEORGE
> *


thanks george .


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 1 2008, 12:58 PM~12033920
> *can you post a category list?
> *


CASH PRIZES FOR BEST OF SHOWS,& CASH FOR THE CAR HOPPERS.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 5 2008, 09:48 PM~12076473
> *CASH PRIZES FOR BEST OF SHOWS,&  CASH FOR THE CAR HOPPERS.
> *


are those the only categories?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 5 2008, 11:27 PM~12078079
> *are those the only categories?
> *


WHAT KIND OF ENTRIES ARE YOU WANTING TO BRING AND HOW MANY.WILL BE HAVING OVER 25 CATEGORIES.


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

ttt...
ROLLERZ ONLY WILL HAVE THE PRE-SHOW PARTY AT 

*ZELDA'S NIGHT CLUB IN PALM SPRINGS* :0 


......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HOZ GALORE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 11 2008, 02:38 PM~12127311
> *ttt...
> ROLLERZ ONLY WILL HAVE THE PRE-SHOW PARTY AT
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 6 2008, 09:11 PM~12086382
> *WHAT KIND OF ENTRIES ARE YOU WANTING TO BRING AND HOW MANY.WILL BE HAVING OVER 25 CATEGORIES.
> *











this is me and indio the valle de coachella chapter.we are the ones organizing this toy drive ,so we invite every club and solo riderz to join us thank you.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

heres the rest of us.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 12 2008, 09:35 PM~12141256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TONYBOY V.P (Nov 27, 2006)

WHATS UP ORLANDO? YOU KNOW PUBLIC ENEMY CAR CLUB PALM SPRINGS CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!!!!ALSO WE ARE HAVING OUR 5TH ANNUAL PICNIC AND HOP ON THE 30TH OF THIS MONTH>>> MISSON SPRINGS PARK IN DHS..


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONYBOY V.P_@Nov 13 2008, 06:23 PM~12150236
> *WHATS UP ORLANDO? YOU KNOW PUBLIC ENEMY CAR CLUB PALM SPRINGS CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!!!!ALSO WE ARE HAVING OUR 5TH ANNUAL PICNIC AND HOP ON THE 30TH OF THIS MONTH>>> MISSON SPRINGS PARK IN DHS..
> *


thanks tony for the support,and will be there on the 30th.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

WILL THERE BE A MOTORCYCLE CATEGORY WE HAVE A MEMBER WITH A HARLEY :biggrin: WE WILL BE THERE TO CHECKIT OUT :biggrin: CONSAFOS CAR CLUB


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

SO ITS $20 PLUS TOY AND IS MOTORCYCLE THE SAME :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Nov 16 2008, 01:00 PM~12172216
> *SO ITS $20 PLUS TOY AND IS MOTORCYCLE THE SAME :biggrin:
> *


yes sir ,only bicycles are $15.00.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

2 weeks


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

SEE U GUYS IN 2 WEEKS... :biggrin: WILL BE THERE EARLY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> WE ARE HAVING A PICNIC FOR PECKERS FAMILY. SUNDAY NOV. 30, 08 TRAFFIC WILL SUPPLY EVERYTHING. PLEASE LET US KNOW WHO CAN COME SO WE CAN BUY FOOD ACCORDINGLY. ALL DONATIONS WILL BE FOR HIS FAMILY. IT HAS BEEN A VERY ROUGH YEAR FOR HIM. WE APPRECIATE ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT. THANK YOU. TRAFFIC FAMILY
> 
> YOUR SUPPORT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED. :angel:
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*....ALL RO BROTHERS WORLDWIDE THAT'S SHOWING UP ON THIS PICNIC, PLEASE CALL ORLANDO AND ASK HIM WHAT HE NEEDS HELP ON...NO PROBLEM PARTYING THE NIGHT BEFORE...BUT LET'S NOT FORGET OUR DUTIES AS MEMBERS...TO HELP EACH OTHER! THANKS...in behalf of our CEO!*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EMAIL ME THE FLYER FOR THIS SHOW....

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

address please :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Nov 29 2008, 11:11 AM~12288316
> *address please :biggrin:
> *


HWY 86,SALTON SEA BEACH,CA


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Que onda, Orlando and Indio!!! :wave:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 1 2008, 12:29 AM~12300020
> *Que onda,  Orlando and Indio!!! :wave:
> *


ready for this sunday jojo i been getting alot of calls from az,mexicali.san diego,riverside, its going to be good turn out.wiil be at the casino at 5:00 am sunday.its going to be covered by lrm.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hell yea bro... I'll be there. sounds like it going to be a great show. see you fellas out there, If there is anything I can help with, let me know. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 1 2008, 09:52 PM~12309031
> *Hell yea bro... I'll be there. sounds like it going to be a great show. see you fellas out there, If there is anything I can help with, let me know. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


make sure you take alot pictures that day.i mean alot of pictures .


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 1 2008, 10:32 PM~12309436
> *make sure you take alot pictures that day.i mean alot of pictures .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 2 2008, 11:21 AM~12312963
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats up bro we need judges for the bikes.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 2 2008, 10:21 PM~12318883
> *whats up bro we need judges for the bikes.
> *


*WAZZZUPPP GAME OVER...ITZ ON THIS WEEKEND....WE WILL BE THERE...EARLY MORNING.........AND FOR THOSE WHO ARE PLANNING TO PARTY THE NIGHT BEFORE...PLEASE MAKE SURE TO BE AT THE TOY DRIVE AT 8 AM TO HELP OUT THE BROTHERS FROM COACHELLA*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP ...FOR THE BROTHERZ..IN THE VALLE


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 2 2008, 08:54 PM~12319328
> *WAZZZUPPP GAME OVER...ITZ ON THIS WEEKEND....WE WILL BE THERE...EARLY MORNING.........AND FOR THOSE WHO ARE PLANNING TO PARTY THE NIGHT BEFORE...PLEASE MAKE SURE TO BE AT THE TOY DRIVE AT 8 AM TO HELP OUT THE BROTHERS FROM COACHELLA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 2 2008, 11:00 PM~12319424
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: ILL MAKE SURE THESE PARTY GUYS WILL BE THERE TO HELP


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

dolle girl will be performing at the toy drive dec 7.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

received a call from a member that hugo from MORE BOUNCE HYDRALICS will be at the car hop.


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

2 days


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: - I've been out to Coachella a few times in the last couple of months with my company - very freindly people out there and very hot in the summers! The Casinos are awesome though - I'm going to see if I can stop by this one - it should be interesting and fun.........


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classicgirl_@Dec 6 2008, 12:35 AM~12351433
> *  :thumbsup: - I've been out to Coachella a few times in the last couple of months with my company - very freindly people out there and very hot in the summers!  The Casinos are awesome though - I'm going to see if I can stop by this one - it should be interesting and fun.........
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 6 2008, 02:11 PM~12354146
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


come and join us this weekend.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classicgirl_@Dec 5 2008, 11:35 PM~12351433
> *  :thumbsup: - I've been out to Coachella a few times in the last couple of months with my company - very freindly people out there and very hot in the summers!  The Casinos are awesome though - I'm going to see if I can stop by this one - it should be interesting and fun.........
> *


Like you said in the "SUMMER" time, but if you do make it to this show bring a jacket for the evening!!! hno: hno: Hope u can make it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 7 2008, 01:44 AM~12358424
> *Like you said in the "SUMMER" time, but if you do make it to this show bring a jacket for the evening!!!  hno:  hno:  Hope u can make it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

SHOW TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

it was well worth it.....GOOD TURN OUT AND VERY WELL ORGANIZED..pics will be posted tonite on www.rollerzonly.com under SHOWS...thanks Orlando...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

heres a few..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool pics, I'll post my tomorrow homies. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR SUPPORTING THE TOY DRIVE ,FROM THE VALLE DE COACHELLA ROLLERZ ONLY.AND PLEASE POST SOME PICTURES


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL MY BROTHERS FOR THE SUPPORT,FROM PHOENIX TO LOS ANGELES.THANKS TROY ,GEORGE AND GENE.


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 7 2008, 11:18 PM~12365579
> *THANKS TO ALL MY BROTHERS FOR THE SUPPORT,FROM PHOENIX TO LOS ANGELES.THANKS TROY ,GEORGE AND GENE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 7 2008, 07:47 PM~12363072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slammedbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

Indio and all the Rollerz Only Familia, thanks for making our LoLo bike club, 
The Valley Kings Bike Klub, feel welcome at your awsome event. Even though the clouds played hell on our flake paint jobs our members (and dads) had a blast. We hope to attend your future shows and roll in our entire club.
With Lowrider Unity,
J.B. Steincamp
President, Valley Kings Bike Klub
de Valle Imperial :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

GOOD SHOW HOPE TO SEE U NEXT YEAR
CONSAFOS CAR CLUB


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammedbikes_@Dec 8 2008, 08:24 PM~12374272
> *Indio and all the Rollerz Only Familia, thanks for making our LoLo bike club,
> The Valley Kings Bike Klub, feel welcome at your awsome event. Even though the clouds played hell on our flake paint jobs our members (and dads) had a blast. We hope to attend your future shows and roll in our entire club.
> With Lowrider Unity,
> ...


THANKS TO YOUR CLUB FOR THE SUPPORT .THIS IS WHAT WE LIKE TO SEE PARENTS GETTING THERE KIDS INVOLVE IN CAR SHOWS .


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Dec 8 2008, 08:30 PM~12374352
> *GOOD SHOW HOPE TO SEE U NEXT YEAR
> CONSAFOS CAR CLUB
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

congratz on your show brother wish i could of maid it! had a mettng to attend for work!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

lots of nice cars


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

GETTING DOWN JOJO MORE PICTURES PLEASE.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

THERE YOU GO HOMIES!!! :biggrin : :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT R/O :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 9 2008, 08:54 PM~12385534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT HE LOOKS COOL,THANKS JOJO FOR FOR THE PICTURES


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 9 2008, 08:48 PM~12384684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: doing it for the kids.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 9 2008, 09:03 PM~12384883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow this one is still around :biggrin: havnt seen it in long time still looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 10 2008, 08:05 PM~12395209
> *:thumbsup:  doing it for the kids.
> *


HALF OF THE TOYS WE COLLECTED WENT TO THE COACHELLA VALLEY RESCUE MISSION THE OTHER HALF WENT TO RADIO STATION 104.7 IN PALM SPRINGS .


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

looked like a good turn out looking foward to attending it next year


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 10 2008, 11:06 PM~12396568
> *HALF OF THE TOYS WE COLLECTED WENT TO THE COACHELLA VALLEY RESCUE MISSION THE OTHER HALF WENT TO RADIO STATION 104.7 IN PALM SPRINGS .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 10 2008, 11:06 PM~12396568
> *HALF OF THE TOYS WE COLLECTED WENT TO THE COACHELLA VALLEY RESCUE MISSION THE OTHER HALF WENT TO RADIO STATION 104.7 IN PALM SPRINGS .
> *


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

WE ALSO PAID $150.00 FOR BEST CAR,$100.00 FOR BEST EURO,$100.00 FOR BSET TRUCK,$100.00 FOR BEST HOT ROD,$50.00 FOR BEST BIKE,AND A 5 FOOT TROPHY ,THE HOP WAS GOOD WE GAVE AWAY $100.00 FOR THE BEST RADICAL,$150.00 FOR SINGLE PUMP,$50.00 SECOND PLACE SINGLE PUMP.HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU NEXT YEAR FROM ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE DE COACHELLA.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 11 2008, 09:42 PM~12406333
> *WE ALSO PAID $150.00 FOR BEST CAR,$100.00 FOR BEST EURO,$100.00 FOR BSET TRUCK,$100.00 FOR BEST HOT ROD,$50.00 FOR BEST BIKE,AND A 5 FOOT TROPHY ,THE HOP WAS GOOD WE GAVE AWAY $100.00 FOR THE BEST RADICAL,$150.00 FOR SINGLE PUMP,$50.00 SECOND PLACE SINGLE PUMP.HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU NEXT YEAR FROM ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE DE COACHELLA.
> *


  how many entries did you guys have


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 11 2008, 08:57 PM~12406538
> * how many entries did you guys have
> *


ABOUT 80 CARS AND 15 BIKES .HOPPERS 9 CARS.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Can't wait till next years show homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 11 2008, 10:20 PM~12406835
> *ABOUT 80 CARS AND 15 BIKES .HOPPERS 9 CARS.
> *


good show going to be bigger next year


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 12 2008, 05:15 AM~12409656
> *good show going to be bigger next year
> *


thank you.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 12 2008, 10:04 PM~12417462
> *thank you.
> *


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*VALLE COACHELLA TOY DRIVE PICS*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool pics bro!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*THE FULL LINK*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

GETTING PROPS FROM THE IMPERIAL VALLEY PRESS.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 19 2008, 09:48 PM~12480597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 11 2009, 12:55 AM~12667512
> *TTT
> *



QVO HOMIE...


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

AYE HOMIES, THAT FIRME THAT COACHELLA HAS IT GOING ON,,,SHIT HOMES IM FROM THE VALLE ..been in AZ about 10 years now...firme that my lil primos have something todo out there now ya know...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 10 2009, 11:55 PM~12667512
> *TTT
> *


ill be out there 4 sure...nice long drive


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 12 2009, 02:57 PM~12681804
> *ill be out there 4 sure...nice long drive
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THAT WAS A BOMB SHOW ALSO GOOD PAYOUT AT CASINO READY FOR THIS YEAR CONSAFOS :wave:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

JUST CAME BACK LAST NIGHT FROM RED EARTH CASINO IT WAS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

IS IT TIME AGAIN CONSAFOS


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jun 17 2009, 06:49 AM~14215098
> *IS IT TIME AGAIN CONSAFOS
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 7 2009, 04:22 PM~14405430
> *:biggrin:
> *


WAT'S UP ANDY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 7 2009, 10:56 PM~14408493
> *WAT'S UP ANDY!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BRO :wave:


----------

